# Furry Fight Club (the bare-claw club)



## Mambi (Jun 24, 2020)

<_a shimmering portal forms in the air, and a sleek black cat emerges and addresses the masses_>

Attention those who enjoy the manic action of the Furry Fight Club (forums.furaffinity.net: FURRY FIGHT CLUB! [ooc] , I have a fun proposal as a side-edition to this.

I call it the* Furry Fight Club, Bare-Claw edition! *_<bows deeply awaiting sweeping cheers and applause, and hearing none whatsoever, shrugs and proceeds...> _

Basically it's the same idea as the original fight club with one very important difference...those who agree to join these battles also agree to fight honourably...*without any weapons or armour or powers being used at all,* except for natural physical abilities! (speed, strength, claws, talons, etc)

For example, if I were to fight, I can use my claws and agility but *not* my portal abilities. If an armoured hyena with a magical gun-sword enters, they must *not *allow it's use during the fight. If an eagle enters with the ability to summon hellfire and access another dimension as well as become intangible...they agree to only fly and have talons and beaks. See the idea?

I think it would be fun, and force slightly more grounded fights. As a compromise to some, if weapons or armour components *are *allowed, it must be agreed by *both *the combatants and the weapon must be either standard blade or seriously limited in some other pre-defined manner.

So, anyone up for some wild combat that tests skills? <giggle>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 24, 2020)

It just so happens that I no longer have my long, pointy stick for a weapon...

_<Stares intently>
_
...but I do have a serrated bill and small talons.  Fast flight is achieved with a running start and I can swim and dive.  I'm also waterproof and have a general immunity to cold.  I'm OK with using environmental objects as weapons, such as throwing a rock from the ground.

If anyone wants to tango.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 24, 2020)

*falls through a portal and hits the ground with a thump. Tentacles reach out to me but the portal closes and severes the tentacles* 

This isn't the boop thread.

Anyway, as a cross fox (vulpes vulpes) I have sharp claws, my fangs and excellent speed. My senses are excellent and I can also be crafty when I need to be.

So you need to ask yourself: Do I feel lucky?


----------



## Mambi (Jun 24, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> It just so happens that I no longer have my long, pointy stick for a weapon..._<Stares intently>_



Oh yeah, I forgot about that! <_the cat's eyes glow and a small hickory stick is pulled out of a small portal. He hands it to the bird as the portal closes_> I was going to give this to you...hope it's ok! <smile>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 24, 2020)

_<Scrutinizes the staff and gives it a test twirl before smiling>_
It's quite nice, thank you.  I'll just save this for later, then.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 26, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> *falls through a portal and hits the ground with a thump. Tentacles reach out to me but the portal closes and severes the tentacles*
> 
> This isn't the boop thread.
> 
> ...




If interested, speed and claw vs speed and claw could be fun! <teehee> I can set it up if you'd like...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

I could use Sherly, she is deadly in melee.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

Barebone fighting? I like it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh I'm so in for it ! Mammoth-minotaur with 9 snake tails and 1 scorpion tail entering the fray !


----------



## Mambi (Jun 29, 2020)

Let me know who wants what, but don't wait for me if you wanna jump right in!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Let me know who wants what, but don't wait for me if you wanna jump right in!


Question.
What about species' with natural biological traits ? Such as a venomous snake, or a scorpion. Would the venom be prohibited as well ? Because if yes then I think it'd severely limit said species' capability in the fight (like the snake can't bite, and the scorpion can't use its tail).


----------



## Mambi (Jun 29, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Question.
> What about species' with natural biological traits ? Such as a venomous snake, or a scorpion. Would the venom be prohibited as well ? Because if yes then I think it'd severely limit said species' capability in the fight (like the snake can't bite, and the scorpion can't use its tail).



Oh absolutely they WOULD be allowed...only supernatural abilities would be suppressed. Otherwise that's be like asking a skunk to not spray or a frog not to secrete toxins.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Oh absolutely they WOULD be allowed...only supernatural abilities would be suppressed. Otherwise that's be like asking a skunk to not spray or a frog not to secrete toxins.


Now that's what I'm talking about, hehe.
I'm in... as soon as @Ruki-the-Zorua is.
He be my homie and stuffs.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about, hehe.
> I'm in... as soon as @Ruki-the-Zorua is.
> He be my homie and stuffs.



Well in that case, I'm here @Thicchimera ! Also, how kind of you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well in that case, I'm here @Thicchimera ! Also, how kind of you!


Can't turn down someone that actually likes my arts, heh. Ain't seen many of 'em (if at all) so I gotta value the few I have.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Can't turn down someone that actually likes my arts, heh. Ain't seen many of 'em (if at all) so I gotta value the few I have.



Hah, well either way, I would've supported ya pal! Well, time to start to plan on a character then huh? Maybe I might have a chance since you can't go _*God*_ on me now!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hah, well either way, I would've supported ya pal! Well, time to start to plan on a character then huh? Maybe I might have a chance since you can't go _*God*_ on me now!


Still me, still Jin, still the mammoth-minotaur. 9 snake tails and 1 scorpion stinger.
That's all though. I don't even bring in venom or poison or anything.
So bring it on, boy !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Still me, still Jin, still the mammoth-minotaur. 9 snake tails and 1 scorpion stinger.
> That's all though. I don't even bring in venom or poison or anything.
> So bring it on, boy !



Another clash! Bring it pal!

- Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Another clash! Bring it pal!
> 
> - Find & Share on GIPHY


Lemme make a thread real quick... this time no more universe-destroying stuffs anymore, just two dudes going all-out with what their body offer !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

You got it pal! I'm all in! And I happen to have just the character up my sleeve for these sort of battles!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

I forgot, I need the name too. Jin versus... ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Ah, right! Jin vs. Meveretto!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah, right! Jin vs. Meveretto!


forums.furaffinity.net: Bare-Claw Striker : Jin VS Meveretto
There we go >;D


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Haha! Here we go!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Lemme make a thread real quick... this time no more universe-destroying stuffs anymore, just two dudes going all-out with what their body offer !



That was the idea...to keep it more mono-a-mono as opposed to "until the gods weep"


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> *falls through a portal and hits the ground with a thump. Tentacles reach out to me but the portal closes and severes the tentacles*
> 
> This isn't the boop thread.
> 
> ...



_<the cat grins and extends his claws, licking his fangs with a smile>_ Ooooo, speed and skills to match, this could be fun indeed!!!_ <twitches tail>_ If still interested, would you like to choose the location?_ <bows respectfully>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Has this fight happened yet? I was looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Mambi (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Has this fight happened yet? I was looking forward to seeing it!



Not yet, waiting on reply. Patience is a virtue for fun and critters get busy...I understand. <smiles>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Not yet, waiting on reply. Patience is a virtue for fun and critters get busy...I understand. <smiles>



Makes sense. Can't wait to see what a great battle that'll be!


----------

